# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  prodajna mjesta pelena

## mačkulina

Drage Rode,

Baš razmišljam gdje se kupuju i gdje se mogu vidjeti te pelene koje vi radite?
da li imate neki dućan, neko prodajno mjesto te ... da li dajete savjete ovakvim kao ja   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  koje nemaju pojma o načinima presvlačenja bebica

Hvala

----------


## kajsa

http://roda.hr/v2/index.php?option=c...5032&Itemid=32

----------


## mačkulina

> http://roda.hr/v2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5032&Ite  mid=32


super baš ti hvala na informaciji  :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

mačkulina, povremeno se održavaju Rodine radionice o platnenim pelenama. Pošalji pp renci, ona vjerojatno zna kada je iduća ili prati ovaj pdf, na njemu će biti obavijest. To ti je najbolji način da saznaš sve što te zanima o platnenim pelenama.

----------


## mačkulina

hvala lucija...

ma nekak orazmišljam, ljeto temperature 38-40 pa usaftati će se sirota babica u onom PVC-u.
Pa nije to zdravo, kako god okreneš....

PA mi dođe žao... pa si mislim, sram me je priznati to, pa si mislim pa zašto, sigurno nisam jedina kojoj je to znanstvena fantastika.

Hvala na uputama   :Smile:

----------

